# What exactly does it mean to "socialize" your baby



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I think "socialized" when you buy from a breeder is whether they have been with people and probably other animals on a regular basis and not in a kennel all the time. For example, Brinkley was raised under foot in the house at my breeders. He went outside in the backyard to potty some, but he was never in a crate...always out with the other dogs/people.

The petsmart trainer said we are going to have puppy playtime to help with socializing...supposedly they are supposed to figure out how to play with others...how hard to bite etc.

Now, as far as getting them socialized withother dogs...Brinkley has a ways to go. We went to the ball park the other night, and there was a VERY well behaved YOUNGER lab next to us. He carried on awful all night!!! :wacko: It was SO embarrassing. h34r: With our outside dogs he did this, and once they sniffed each other, he calmed down. NOT with this dog....when I tried to let him sniff him, he nipped at his nose!!!  
The lab never did anything...he was SO good. He had been to training allready, he was 12 weeks old, but was going for obedience/hunting.
SO.....to say the least, I am interested to see what he does Saturday when all the dogs show up at puppy class. We have a tee tiny chihouha (how DO you spell that?), a jack russell, a golden retriever, and some others that didn't show up for the initial class, so I don't know what they have. We weren't supposed to bring dogs this last week, only the chiwawa(sp.. :lol: ) lady did.

I DO know from other people that Maltese are very protective, and that may be what Toby is doing. Protecting you until he feels it is safe. BUT, if he acts as Brinkley did....I understand. I TOOK him to the park for "socialization"-but he was so embarrassing, I don't know that I want to take him back. (plus he brough home fleas!!)


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

like ellie is socialized because she's ok with people. cynthia took her to the park, restaurants---everywhere with her and had people say hi and pet her. took her places to see other dogs and sniff and had many different types of people come and say hi to her. 

sprite never did any of this. i kept her in her bag and i didnt want people touching her. 

when we go out--ellie will go up to people, say hi. and sprite will let people say hi---but then sprite will bite them. gruffi will just bark the whole time. 

i think toby is good. i think he's barking because he's excited.









and brinkley could've bit that lab because eventhough the lab was sweet--he could've been dominant. sprite has issues with dominant dogs.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I would say Lexi is very socialized. <_< She does great around other dogs and around people. 

Nichole I know exactly what you mean about the barking and growling. Lexi is going through what I call a protective state. She started about a month ago. Anything that catches her attention that she feels isn't right (dog, person, bag, leaf, etc.) she starts to bark and growl at until I tell her it is okay. Sometimes I have to take her up to it to sniff. After that she is fine with it. :lol: 

We went camping last weekend and it was so funny to see this little white puff "defending" our campsite. She was trying to take on this huge dog that had the nerve to stay at the campsite next to ours. It just kept looking at her like are you kidding! :lol: It was so funny (and embarassing at times)!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

<_< This is annoying, but I actually think Tuffy has regressed in his socialization since starting training. He would bark at other dogs before but he never barked at people. Well, since the training, he just barks non stop at the other dogs in the class and now when we take him on a walk he barks and barks at every person he sees. It was weird though, last time we went on our walk, he barked at about 5 people that passed us but then this girl walked by and Tuffy just stared at her and then she came right up to him and started petting him and of course, he was an angel. I kinda wonder if he couldn't sense that she was a dog person and the others weren't. Who knows. But it is pretty embarrasing to have this tiny dog going nuts at every passerby.







The trainer keeps saying its okay for Tuffy to be barking during the playtime with the other dogs, but I really don't think it sets a very good example for him so I'm going to start telling him no. He doesn't bark at home *knock on wood* and I really don't want him to start.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi was 10 months on the 16th and i have noticed a change the last month first of all he is very well behaved with other people and very friendly to any animals we see. He is use to that because his best friend is a toy poodle and they play alot, the change i have noticed is if a horn beeps or a person walks in the building he can be in a deep sleep and he wakes right up barks and runs to the door
not that he wasnt aware before but he is getting much more aggressive


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> But it is pretty embarrasing to have this tiny dog going nuts at every passerby.[/B]


I know what you mean. When we were camping I would pick her up if we walked by other dogs if I could not tell if they were tied up. Most of the time she would go nuts and I would about drop her. She turned into the barking, wiggling, white ball of fur (well sometimes white, we were camping). People watching us people thought it was funny. I did the first dozen times but by the end of the weekend it was getting pretty old.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Lexi's Mom, I feel for you. Pico is fine if a dog will let HIM sniff to his heart's content but don't let that dog get interested in Pico! He jumps back, barks and is generally rude. A beautiful, sweet female doberman walked by the house the other day and I didn't see her and her owner right away because they were hidden by a large tree in our yard. Well, Pico spotted them and took off, barking, with me chasing to catch him before he reached the other dog. I never know how the other dog will react to Pico's aggression. Fortunately, Mitzi was a sweetheart and just looked bewildered at this crazed ball of fluff. Pico did stop and sniff Mitzi and she went into "down" and let Pico check her out. But when Mitzi stood up to check Pico out, nothing doing!

It does seem to help some if I pet the other dog first and then let Pico sniff my hand. He's just not around other dogs enough for proper re-socialization. And he wriggles and whines like crazy with people but the minute they hold him, he wants to get back to "mama". Me.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I try to sociallize the girls alot.
Maya is more friendly with other dogs and people.
Daezie is not too friendly with other dogs but she is ok with people. 

They are very protective of their space around me. they growl at people near by. and bark like crazy when other dogs pass by...like some of you is embarrazing









I sometimes think that it doesnt matter how much interaction they have with other dogs they will always be protective of their territory even when they are in my arms


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Pico's Parent: Lexi is a BIG mama's girl. She hates it when other people hold her. She starts to wiggle and they about drop her. I am going to try to get her over this by having people hold her, but do it sitting on the ground or something. This way if she starts to wiggle and does fall she is closer to the ground. I am told that about 5 minutes after I leave she is fine but will still look for me. If she does see me, she goes nuts trying to get to me. My dad over the weekend bribed her with pieces of bacon and sausage.








I was told this about 5 hours after the fact. By then my dad was gone. <_< I will be having a talk with him later on about this.







Oh, well. It worked. Lexi was content to sit on his lap until I got back from the showers. Of course as soon as she saw me she went nuts. 

I like that she is a mama's girl but I wish she wouldn't go nuts when family (who she will lick like crazy until the pick her up, and will play with no stop) pick her up.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

We have a Basset Hound that sounds exactly like Wally!

Casper also growls at you but then wants to be pet. He's friendly with people, and most of the time doesn't even pay any attention to them until he sees they have something he wants! Lol!


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

I know it is important to take them to Puppy Kindergarten classes to socialize them but I feel so nervous about that. The class offered in my area is for puppies that are 4 months old and younger....but a 4 month old rottweiler (sp?) is a lot bigger than my three month old maltese. I'm just nervous because Zoe is so little and fragile and other bigger puppies would not know to be careful with her. Am I being overprotective?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brittany Lot_@Jul 27 2004, 06:48 PM
> *I know it is important to take them to Puppy Kindergarten classes to socialize them but I feel so nervous about that. The class offered in my area is for puppies that are 4 months old and younger....but a 4 month old rottweiler (sp?) is a lot bigger than my three month old maltese. I'm just nervous because Zoe is so little and fragile and other bigger puppies would not know to be careful with her. Am I being overprotective?*


 I totally hear you on that point.. Tuffy is in a training class with a Doberman and a Boxer and those dogs are huge even though they are still puppies. I got pretty upset at the last class when the Doberman took a swipe at Tuffy and knocked him over... everyone just laughed, but I wasn't funny to me







I mean, I know they are playing, but a big dog's playing is different and potentially harmful to a small dog. Ugh, the more I talk about this class, the more I don't like it. I know they probably think I'm uptight and overprotective, but I'm not about to let my little baby get hurt by another dog playing. I really wish I could come across some other small dog owners and maybe start a play group.. that would be great for socializing, but around here most people seem to have large dogs. :wacko: Needless to say, you aren't being overprotective in the least, I think we are just being careful with our small dogs.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

mystify...thats really messed up about what happened in class. if you like the training methods...ask your trainer if she has any small dogs in her other classes. tell the trainer to get the other people in your area to start a "small dog training group". thats the safest way to go. i had a trainer that would seperate her groups, one group (35 lbs and over) would go with her and the 35lbs and under would go with the assistant--and they would switch in the middle of class.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

In the class Lexi and I were in there was a mixture of big and small dogs. It was at the Animal Rescue League. There were 11 dogs and 3 trainers. The kept a very close eye on the dogs. For playtime they divided them into a small and large dog groups. One group would play off leash and then when they were down their owners took them outside and then it was the other groups turn. I was not nervous about the dogs being too rough. Lexi always plays rough but if it did get too rough she would run away (usually to mommy to save her). :lol:


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i wish we could make a playday group or something, that would be fun but i guess theres hardly anybody that live in the same area...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Good idea though Mee. 
Where is everyone....?
Northwest Tennessee here....


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

we should make a poll!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i live in Losangeles :lol:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I live in Iowa.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

This really needs to be in a new topic...hmmm....
I will make a new one in "introduce yourself"-ya'll go back and repost there...unless you know of something easier...


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Morgan has 11 other dogs to play with so I am hardly worried about socializing him with other dogs lol I have three, (that's including him), my mother has two, my sister has four, my brother has three....all small breeds except for Buddy, my oldest dog and he is far from huge (38 lbs). We take him everywhere we go, so he does well. 

New hamshire here


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Shameful here...lived my whole life here and I can't even spell it? Nah...just can't type it! lol New Hampshire :wacko:


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

haha kit001 ur so funny~  i wasnt feeling very good today, but u made me smile~


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I got this informaiton off of the bhe-jei site...

"Because your new puppy will quickly grow up, you should give serious thought to the socialization process, as soon as you bring it home. Decide what rules you want obeyed, and stick with them from day one. Inconsistent rules do not work. If you don't want your Maltese to beg while you eat, never feed it from the kitchen or dining room table, and never feed it soon after you eat. By feeding your Maltese before you eat, feeding it in a place away from where you eat, and requiring it to remain away from the table while you eat, your puppy will become a polite dog. Just a few pieces of food dropped on the floor (by accident or on purpose) that the dog gets to eat during your meal, and all of your previous work will be undone.

If you allow the puppy to jump up onto people when it is little, it will do it when it is an adult. If the puppy sees what life is like from on top of a chair or sofa, it will be at home there when it is an adult also. Decide what rules you want the adult dog to obey in your house and apply them to your puppy now. Be consistent.

Exposure to new environments, situations, people and animals is all part of the socialization process. If your dog has had limited exposure to the outside world start slowly, keeping in mind that it may be stressful for your dog. Gradually add distractions and new locations. Socialization is like any other part of training, building on small successes to make the foundation strong. Reward your Maltese when he exhibits relaxed behavior, by using treats, praise, petting or play. Ask friends if you can bring the dog along when you go for a visit. Make a list of all the places you can take your dog and start taking him or her."

I love that site!

~Elegant


----------

